# Hello Writing Forums.



## Perry (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm new and just looking forward to reading/writing, and hopefully coming up with a book idea, but I need some help deciding if I should really pursue said endeavor.


----------



## LeeC (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome Perry  We're a lively community that thrives on helpful reciprocity and I believe could help. You might even see some interesting points brought out in looking around on the boards. 

Basically, once a new member reaches ten hopefully helpful posts, then they can start their own threads to pose their questions and post writing for critique. We have boards like Writing Discussions to bounce ideas around, creative writing boards to help develop writing skills, and when an author pulls it all together in a manuscript we have the beta collective to polish a work in preparation for publishing. Of course, we also have chit-chat boards for when you want to lighten the load ;-)

May the pen be with you.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome! Personally I think you should pursue it - and in the pursuing thus find out if it is worth pursuing. I decided to keep writing because I loved to do it, but you don't know until you give it a fair try. Worst case scenario you decide it's not for you - best case scenario, some day you publish a book .


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 24, 2015)

Perry, well of course you should pursue your dream.. you will never know if you do not try.. then what?? Life is about following your passion.. so, here you are .. exciting, yes?? Fabulous! I wish you lots of inspiration..


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome, *Perry*! Do you know which genre you'd like to write in?


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Perry. 

In one sense getting involved in writing a book if you are not too sure you want to do it is that you might get stuck with a major project that you don't have the motivation to finish. On the other hand if you don't try you will never know what you have missed. A personal sort of decision really.:eagerness:

In any case have a good look around the boards and see what everyone else is up to. If you have any questions do not hesitate to ask. Good luck in your writing endeavours. :cool2:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Perry!

It never hurts to try a hobby, get your toes wet and see where it goes. Writing is a hobby that is fairly cheap to start up, you can always leave and come back to it, and it can be done at odd hours of the day, so it's probably one of the best you can try.

Novels are a lot of work. Shorts can be easier to start off with and you can get practice with the fundamentals. 

I hope you find answers to your questions,
Guy


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Sep 27, 2015)

In the words of Yoda "Do, or do not; there is no try".  
In the words of internet meme Shia LaBeouf "Just do it!"
In the words of Hiro "----- it, I'll do it anyways"

It doesn't take a genius to be able to write.  Go ahead and give it a try...you might just decide it's worth it.


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

View attachment 9847


----------



## Gumby (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Perry, welcome to WF! There are many reasons to pursue writing and it can be a rewarding journey to self awareness even if you never become a famous novelist.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello Perry!

As Hiro mentioned, Shia LaBoeuf had a point when he said: "JUST DO IT!"  

See you around the forums!


----------

